# Wrigley skinned his nose will it heal?



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

A dog's nose is part of the skin and although this skin appears to be tough and thick, it is actually composed of only three layers rather than the five layers found everywhere else on the dog's body. 
Because dog's nose is very sensitive, it might take a while for the skin layers and pigment to come back and in your case it all depends on how deep it is scratched. If it went too deep, it may leave a permanent scar, if not it will heal just fine.
I'm sure it will heal up fine, but a call to the vet wouldn't be a bad idea.
Joe

BTW. Did you know, that the outermost layer of cells on the dog's nose is called the stratum corneum (horny layer). The grooves within the epidermal surface give it its textured appearance. This texture is unique to every animal, much like fingerprints are in humans.


----------



## Wrigleysmom (Dec 30, 2006)

Being in the nursing field, I actually measured his nose with a skin tear sheet last week and after I posted this thread I went up and measured it again, It is already halfway healed up and it is black where it healed. What a relief. It is amazing how some anatomical aspects of dogs are similar to humans, (in reference to the stratum corneum, which we humans also have)


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Oh it will come back... but it will take a while


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

I've seen some pretty good nose injuries. I had one bitch jump up at the stove and burn her nose. It takes a while, but it usually comes back. There is always the possibility of a scar as Joe mentioned.


----------

